# Need Bench Vise Recommendation



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

If I was going to replace my ancient vise, I would have no hesitation getting this large $70 model from HFT:
http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-swivel-vise-with-anvil-67040.html

Their more standard model for home use comes in at $40
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-swivel-vise-with-anvil-67035.html

I have looked at these in the HFT Woodland Hills CA store and they are IMO all high quality. They have a number of types on display. For all their stock types of vise, just search their site using "*Vise*"


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I own one of these and have used it for at least 5 years. When you first get it
apply some Loc-Tite to the screws and the little knobs that keep the handle from coming off.
It does more things then the other vise mentioned, and does not cost all that much more.
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-inch-multi-purpose-vise-67415.html


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

> I am looking for a recommendation for a quality bench vise


Wilton all the way,they are second to none.
Craigslist is a great source for them,IMO buying a used Wilton means she's just getting broke in!

HarborFreight
Seriously? 
I wouldn't use their garbage for a boat anchor


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

I use this one for $75.00 at work on my welding bench and I beat the heck out of it with a two pound short handle sledge hammer sometimes and worse and it still works well for 6 years now. http://productimages.grainger.com/is/image/Grainger/4YP27_AS01?$productdetail$


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is the vise in Post #5
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/WESTWARD-Bench-Vise-4YP27


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Here is the vise in Post #5
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/WESTWARD-Bench-Vise-4YP27


That is a decent vice.
Bob,my post was not directed towards you but towards HF,my experience with their products lends to nothing but frustration and money tossed out the window

I understand the frustration with buying a vise -VS- cost.
If OP is not in a hurry I would suggest looking for a used vise,many vise"s will out live their owners as with any good tool.
It might be worth your time to find Grand-Pa's vise for sale somewhere.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

PaliBob said:


> If I was going to replace my ancient vise, I would have no hesitation getting this large $60 model from HFT:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-swivel-vise-with-anvil-67040.html
> 
> Their more standard model for home use comes in at $40
> ...


I agree. Nothing wrong with Harbor Freight tools for the average homeowner. Not the greatest quality, like one would imagine but a price that can't be beat, and a guarantee for all of their tools which is as good as Craftsman or any other name brand tool. I have bought several over the years..and I still use my 20 year old Harbor Freight bench drill press very often.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I was board,
I buy a lot of stuff from Zoro tool and was curious about their prices.
For $66 you can get a _*quality*_ Wilton 4 1/2" vise http://www.zorotools.com/g/Bench%20Vises%20Utility%20Workshop/00061241/ and for $108 you can get a Wilton 6 1/2".


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Ravenworks said:


> ...........For $66 you can get a _*quality*_ Wilton 4 1/2" visehttp://www.zorotools.com/g/Bench%20Vises%20Utility%20Workshop/00061241/.......


 Wow! and Free Shipping >$50


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Wow! and Free Shipping >$50


Yea they are like the Newegg of the tool world.
They have a hassle free return policy too,I have found them easy to deal with,if you don't see something call them,their inventory is comparable to _Grainger_


----------

